# Hilton (hotel) now in Kauai



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

First we got Grand Wailea in Maui and now a Hilton in Kauai..

Maybe one of these days, they'll use the land and we'll get a timeshare tower. 

I can stay at a Marriott timeshare in Kauai or Maui, then add a few days at the Hilton hotel if needed. 
If HGVC would just build in both these locations, and a So Cal Coastal. I would sell my other 10 timeshares and only buy HGVC. I might even consider buying from the developer if they built a So Cal Oceanfront resort.


----------



## iiderman (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Dave.. thanks for posting this.. This is great news..  I've been checking the Wailea resort and see that it is not listed as a hhonors participating resort at least not for the time being.. I'm thinking the Waldorf Astoria Collection maybe will not be part of hhonors?? 

This new Kauai Hilton though should definitely be available thru hhonnors most likely as a category 6.. can't wait!


----------



## Bob B (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave,
It has been several years but we remember very fondly our stay at the Grand Wailea.  The best stay ever at any hotel.  I'm confused about your comment.  Was it sold to Hilton?  Man that would be sweet to have it a part of the HHonors program.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

iiderman said:
			
		

> Hi Dave.. thanks for posting this.. This is great news..  I've been checking the Wailea resort and see that it is not listed as a hhonors participating resort at least not for the time being.. I'm thinking the Waldorf Astoria Collection maybe will not be part of hhonors??
> 
> This new Kauai Hilton though should definitely be available thru hhonnors most likely as a category 6.. can't wait!



I talked with someone at the Diamond desk and they said "ohhh I saw something come across my desk about the Grand Wailea" 
They came back and said "here it is".. they started reading it outloud to me and it said Grand Wailea will be availiable via points starting Sept 7th 06. Then they stopped reading and silence. They came back and tried to backtrack that they have no firm date and everything is preliminary right now.. blah blah blah.
I'm thinking he read something that might have said "this info is not for publication" ..lol..

I have confirmed with several diamond specialists that Grand Wailea will indeed be a part of Hhonors.

If you want to book via points sooner than that email me and I'll give you some suggestions

I have read that the Kauai property is not a top notch property like the Hyatt Kauai.. so maybe we'll get lucky and it'll be a cat 5.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

Bob B said:
			
		

> Dave,
> It has been several years but we remember very fondly our stay at the Grand Wailea.  The best stay ever at any hotel.  I'm confused about your comment.  Was it sold to Hilton?  Man that would be sweet to have it a part of the HHonors program.



Hilton took over management of Grand Wailea


----------



## temerson (Mar 6, 2006)

Just returned from the Grand Wailea and it is a beautiful resort.  It was a business trip for the DH so no HHonors credit for the stay.  We tried to get pts for incidental charges that were not covered by his company, but the staff seemed fixated on the September transition date.  I don't think they understand the difference between redeeming pts and accumulating them, but at least they are aware that the HHonors program will soon be a part of their hotel   .

As for the resort itself, the rooms were nice but didn't quite feel up to 5* standard.  Mold/mildew in the bathroom grout made me think the resort needed "updating".  However, most rooms seemed to have a partial view of the ocean from the lanai which was very nice.

As for the grounds, they are absolutely beautiful.  It is a larger resort and every inch of it is landscaped, with koi ponds and streams everywhere.  We walked next door to the Four Seasons one day and it felt tiny.

The spa is absolutely huge and you could truly be pampered in it.  What makes it a great value is the use of all the hydrotherapy pools prior to your actual treatment (facial/massage).

All the restaurant food and service at the resort was stellar.  Only downside was some of the banquet food that were part of the business function.

We didn't have our kids, but enjoyed the pools/slides nonetheless.  There are several pools interconnected by small slides as well as a couple of longer slides that drop you down into the main pool/lazy river area.  I can't wait to redeem those points and bring the kids back someday.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 6, 2006)

great review.. thanks
We look forward to hopefully going next year

Is there any rooms on the grounds to ever possibly put up a timeshare tower? 
I can dream?

I've heard food is VERY expensive at the resort? 
Did you checkout the nightclub, we went last year,  it was very cool .


----------



## temerson (Mar 7, 2006)

The Grand Wailea is bordered on one side by the Four Seasons and on the other by the Wailea shops so no I don't think they have the room for an HGVC expansion.  Interestingly enough, there are two new property developments near the hotel.  One on the other side of the Wailea shops (ocean front) and one on the street across from the resort just breaking ground (120 luxury townhomes, 6 units/bldg).  We stopped by a realtor's office in the mall to take a peek at the plans of the one across the street from the Wailea(3bd, 3 1/2 ba, 2 story) and the prices (starting around $2 mil  ).  The realtor of course stated that both properties would have use of the amenities at the Grand Wailea.   I wonder if Hilton knows about that    .

Did not get a chance to look at the floorplans of the other resort, but it is oceanfront and is bordered on the other side by the Marriott and Renaissance Hotels.  Apparently Starwood has purchased the Renaissance and is planning to demolish/renovate the existing hotel, according to the SVO sales rep at the Westin   .

Yes the food is expensive, but no more so than the Sheraton we stayed at in Kaanapali.  Luckily most meals were picked up by the company.

We did not get a chance to visit Club Tsunami while there, but other couples we were traveling with did and had a great time.

We can't wait to return.


----------



## llandaff (Mar 7, 2006)

This is excellent news.  Hilton has the four main islands covered now.  Executive floor at the Hilton Kauai on a 6 night GLONP sounds like a perfect complement to a week at HGVC HHV!


----------



## iiderman (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought a while back owners and exchangers into Kauai Beach Villas Resort had complimentary access to the amenities of the adjacent Radisson Kauai Beach Resort.. Does anyone know if the new Hilton will have the same relationship??


----------



## skim118 (Mar 7, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> Apparently Starwood has purchased the Renaissance and is planning to demolish/renovate the existing hotel, according to the SVO sales rep at the Westin   .



The original plan was for Starwood to renovate this hotel & open it as a W Wailea hotel.  Of course now Starwood has decided to cash in on the real-estate boom and sell this property as a St. Regis condo-hotel instead.  

Starwood has lost 5 incredible Hawaiian hotels in the last 4 years and the only replacement is the average Sheraton Keahou near Kona !


----------



## ricoba (Mar 7, 2006)

iiderman said:
			
		

> I thought a while back owners and exchangers into Kauai Beach Villas Resort had complimentary access to the amenities of the adjacent Radisson Kauai Beach Resort.. Does anyone know if the new Hilton will have the same relationship??



Idil, 

Apparently that prvilege ended awhile back from my understanding of reading posts here on TUG.  There was some confusion about it, but I seem to remember the hotel closed off use of facilities to the TS guests.

It would be nice if Hilton opened a recipricol agreement again with the Beach Villa's.

Rick


----------



## ricoba (Mar 7, 2006)

temerson said:
			
		

> As for the resort itself, the rooms were nice but didn't quite feel up to 5* standard.  Mold/mildew in the bathroom grout made me think the resort needed "updating".



I think from reading online and here that it may be the case with all the former KSL Resorts that Hilton took over (LaQuinta, the Biltmore & Grand Wailea) for it's new Waldorf-Astoria Collection.

Most of the KSL Resorts were/are "classic" older resorts, that may be in need of some freshening up.  

Hopefully this is what Hilton will do, just as the new owners did at the Beverly Hilton, take a classic resort & update it and bring it back to 5* status & standards.

Rick


----------



## jlee2070 (Mar 7, 2006)

iiderman said:
			
		

> I thought a while back owners and exchangers into Kauai Beach Villas Resort had complimentary access to the amenities of the adjacent Radisson Kauai Beach Resort.. Does anyone know if the new Hilton will have the same relationship??



I doubt this very much...  The kauai Beach Resort is now a Condotel and all of unit there are now (or soon to be) "privately" owned.  The Hotel business is being managed by Hilton but on behalf of the owners.

http://www.kauaibeachresort.com/


----------



## Azjim66 (Mar 11, 2006)

Whatever happened to the Wailea "Vacation Club" or Membership or something like that? They had some sort of vacation or timeshare plan.


----------



## wdaveo (Mar 16, 2006)

Having never been to Hawaii, I would appreciate advice as to where the best location would be to take my 10 and 12 yr old children.

We do own HGVC, so we could use that for a timeshare exchange, or I could save up my HHonors points for an exchange into one of the Hilton properties discussed here.

I actually know nothing about Hawaii and the many islands (from a tourist perspective) to know which would be the best for the kids (well, me and hubby as well!)   I don't expect our kids to do much snorkling (scared of that kind of stuff) but they would probably enjoy site-seeing and swimming in cool pools!

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## capjak (Mar 17, 2006)

IMO each Island is a little different but in order of best of main islands:

1.  Maui-has everything, can go downtown for nightlife/dinning etc.., great scenic views, take whale watching trip, IMO the best of all islands  
Two main resort areas Kanapali area lots of hotels close to town- Best hotel pools would be Westin and Hyatt, other resort area Waliea away from town best hotels/pools-Grand Waliea, Fairmont I've stayed at both and both have excellent service, more "wow factor at GW.

2.  Kaui (quiet, hiking, beaches)- Stayed at Marriott was great

3.  Big Island Hawaii- Hilton is very nice beach is not good, but down the road is a very nice beach and you can go to Volcano national park, long trip but lots to see.

4.  Oahu- hotel area is like being in LA, other side of island where Mariott TS is is nice. Cultural center, dianmond head...


----------



## Kildahl (Mar 17, 2006)

Aloha, Dawn. I just returned from the islands on Wednesday,first trip without at least one of the kids. Each of the islands have their attractions but for a first family trip, I would recommend Oahu. There is lots of history there, some very good beachs and reasonable  public transportation. Hilton has timeshares near and a beautiful hotel on Waikiki beach. Pearl Harbor is a must. Polynesian Cultural Center, Hanauma Bay, Aquarium, Waimea Falls, Dole Plantation, Mormon Temple and catamaran ride off Waikiki at sunset, and Sunset Beach(to watch surfing) were wonderful experiences for our family. We handled it all without having to rent a car. Public transportion was reliable and inexpensive. Also used a company called E Noa to get to some spots where public transportation was not as practical. Have fun!
Kildahl


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 17, 2006)

wdaveo said:
			
		

> Having never been to Hawaii, I would appreciate advice as to where the best location would be to take my 10 and 12 yr old children.
> 
> We do own HGVC, so we could use that for a timeshare exchange, or I could save up my HHonors points for an exchange into one of the Hilton properties discussed here.
> 
> ...



Since you're a HGVC member, I suggest trying to stay at the HGVC timeshares as your first option which will give you more room and value for your points.  If want sightseeing and plenty of activities then I would go for HGVC on Oahu. If you want a laid back relaxing beach vacation and a visit to volcano national park then go for the HGVC on Big Island. 

I recently gave some info about HHV on another thread - see this link http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20621 (see post #14)

Here are some additional Oahu options since your kids are older
U S S Arizona Memorial - http://www.nps.gov/usar/index.htm (go first thing in the morning the lines are long during the summer and holiday weeks)
USS Battleship Missouri Memorial - http://www.ussmissouri.com/ (do the tour which makes it a lot more interesting)
Iolani Palace - http://www.iolanipalace.org (reserve ahead of time)

Whatever you decide to do reserve HGVC as early as possible to beat the competition since you'll probably be staying during peak times (summer and school holidays). You can always try booking a HHONORS stay using clubpoints at the Hilton brand hotels if the HGVC timeshares are not available for your desired time period.


----------

